# فهرس مواضيع الاكواد



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

​​
​ *1. فهرس مواضيع الاكواد *


*اكواد التكييف و التبريد*​​


[*=right]Install ASHRAE Handbooks 
[*=right]معظم إصدارات الاشرى إهداء لـ لاخى زيكو تك و أخى toktok66

[*=right]استفسار : 
[*=right]fresh air 
[*=right]خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف 
[*=right]مقاسات الزوايا بالنسبه للدكت 
[*=right]نداء حار الى محترفي التكييف 
[*=right]الأخوه/mohamed mech&Zanitty رجاءالحمل الحرارى لكل غرفه بالمستشفيات 
[*=right]الكود البريطانى كاملا اهداء لاستاذى م. صبرى سعيد 
[*=right]مطروح للنقاش وللتحميل ashrae standard 90.1 
[*=right]ASHRAE duct fitting software for free 
[*=right]الاستاذ muhammed mec ارجو الاجابة العاجلة جدا جدا 
[*=right]حساب مروحه دخان الهروب (Smoke Ventilation Calculations) 
[*=right]مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي 
[*=right]اقوي مجموعة كتب smacna في التكييف و التبريد 
[*=right]تكييف مختبرات الدم 
[*=right]اكبر نكته - طريقه كاريير لحساب الاحمال ليس لها اسم!!! 
[*=right]Ari 
[*=right]أخطاء ميكانيكية شائعة 
[*=right]مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library 
[*=right]مجــــــــلة الأشـــــــــرى ------------- ashrae journal 
[*=right]guage and thikness and sheet metal 
[*=right]طلب 
[*=right]إصدارات سماكنا 13 كتاب....مين قال هات؟؟؟
[*=right]كورس ASHRAE Water System

[*=right]* Ashrae 90.1-2013
*
 

*اكواد الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*

مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي

كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟
مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library



*اكواد اعمال الحريق*
​


[*=right]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273324.html
[*=right][h=1]حصــريـــــا: كود الحريق nfpa 13 & nfpa 20 الاصدار 2013[/h]مكافحة الحريق / fire fighting
[*=right]نشرة nfpa لشهر مايو/إيار2010 م

[*=right]خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق

[*=right]fire protection hanbook 2008 
[*=right]NFPA 13 Installation of Sprinkler Systems 
[*=right]مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي 
[*=right]مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library 

*اكواد الغازات الطبيه 
*

سؤال فى medical air compressor & vacuum pump power

سؤال فى medical gases alarm (AVSU) 


*اكواد اخرى*
​


[*=right]المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings 
[*=right]مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library 

[*=right]*اكواد كتير كتيييييييييييييير*


[*=right]*كل ما تريد من The American Society for Testing and Materials books ... هنا ASTM
*





​​


----------

